# NCE DA-SR Issues



## Kilgore19d (Jan 13, 2014)

I am installing a NCE DA-SR decoder into a Kato SD90, to be used as a secondary decoder for additional lighting effects. This decoder will not be hooked up to the motor and will only serve additional LED lighting functions for customizing.

The NCE decoder is the only decoder currently installed. The issue is that only the forward and reverse lighting functions are working (even without the shorting link cut). They are constantly on, regardless of the direction set. I've tried to manually program the F0 for forward and reverse, but they still remain powered. Nothing comes on with the other functions, when they are selected.

All of my programming is being done with the mainline. I went through the set up process on the program track, but my Power Cab could not read the CV. I'm not even sure if I was able to program the address properly. 

Any suggestions? Should I hook it up to the motor to see if it will even run? Is it possible the decoder is bad?

Thanks


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

You cannot program or run a normal decoder without a motor load attached to it.
It needs the motors resistance to work and to be "seen" by the Command Station for programming.
You can put a 1/2 watt 1K ohm in place for the motor, But make sure you turn the voltage down on the output or you will fry the decoder.


----------



## Kilgore19d (Jan 13, 2014)

Thanks. That makes more sense. I was worried this might be the case. I'm afraid I don't understand what you mean by turning the voltage down. Do you mean from my Power Cab to the track? Will that affect my second decoder (MRC 16bit EMD710). The MRC decoder will be controlling the motor. 

Is it possible to wire both decoders to the motor, but turn off motor speed functions on the NCE decoder?


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Oh no you said the MRC word... Next time you want to do sound look me up the Soundtraxx decoders put MRC to shame.

You should be able to program the NCE to put out 0 volts on the motor threw CV's 2,5,6


----------



## Kilgore19d (Jan 13, 2014)

Soundtraxx is usually my first choice, but the cost... ugh. I couldn't find anything within my budget for this project. The KT1000 is double the cost of this MRC decoder.

I'll try hooking up the motor tonight and let you know if it works out. I get the feeling that putting a resistor on the board will be more of a hassle and I don't want to risk blowing the decoder up.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

You can always jumper a motor to the decoder, program, then remove the motor, it will just mess with feed back on the chip, but since you not using the motor control at all that shouldn't be an issue.
Oh and the next time you look for decoders look at my prices I usually beat everyone's price!


----------



## Kilgore19d (Jan 13, 2014)

Well I must have blown up the original NCE decoder. I replaced it with a new one, only connecting the motor and the pick ups. I then went around to the function spots and tested them with an LED. Everything works properly.

I'm hesitant to go on further right now... I'm worried that if I leave the decoder hooked up to the motor for resistance (even if I turn off voltage to the motor), there will be an issue with hooking the second decoder up to the motor as well for resistance.

Is it safe to have both decoders hooked up to the motor, as long as one of the decoder's start voltage is set to 0?

Should I take the chance of putting in a resistor on the NCE decoder? Would 1K Ohm 1/4 Watt be sufficient?


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

No do not hook both decoders to one motor that will just fry either decoder.
Just use a separate free standing second motor temporarily to program it then remove the motor.
You do know you will have to isolate each decoders power so your only programing one decoder at a time.
Twin decoders are a big PITA, I betting when done you really not going to be happy with it.
How many functions are you trying to get and what do you want them to do?

Note: Look on NCE's web site Here there is instruction on returning *ANY*Decoder to them and for a small fee, $10.00 Plus $2.00 S&H, they will replace it with one of theirs! 
NCE is my second favorite decoder/DCC company. Heck if they would give me dealer privileges I would sell there stuff too!


----------



## Kilgore19d (Jan 13, 2014)

Thanks for heads up on NCE replacement.

Here is the list of custom lighting I'm looking to install (all independent functions):
Ditch Lights, flashing
Step safety lights
Lights over the wheels
Lighted number boards
Cab light
Additional red light to come on for reverse or forward lights
Accent lighting under the side steps

Basically adding a bunch of additional lighting, not too worried about it being prototypical. Really just doing it to fiddle around with wiring LEDs and understanding more about DCC programming and wiring. Plus I haven't come across anything on the web about actually installing custom lighting effects. Figure I could maybe write something up if I'm successful.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Kilgore19d,
Have you been to my web site?:sly:
You trying to steal business from me?:laugh::laugh::laugh:
Umm I've been doing what your trying to do for many a year.
What kind/size/color LED's are you using?
What wire size are you using?
I do all of what your trying to do with a 4 function Soundtraxx decoder, It's 1/2 in the programming, and 1/2 in the use of the proper LED's.
I have used a pair of decoders to do things, but I can shut off the motor outputs without any ill effects to the decoders with Soundtraxx decoders.
I'm more than happy to pass on some info and advice on the who, what, where, and whys.


----------

